# Kissing Gourami and Tetras?



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm reading mixed opinnions on this. I am looking to stock the following -
1 Kissing Gourami
20 White Skirt Tetras
15 Albino Cories
2 Albino Bristlenose

Are the tetras and cories large enough (same adult size) to not be eaten?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I would say yes as skirt tetras are a deep body fish and cories aren't exactly skinny either!


----------



## henningc (May 20, 2013)

I'm not sure what size tank you're stocking, but the gourami can get over 6" as an adult. Additionally, Kissers have a bad reputation as nasty tankmates. Unless the tank is at least a 40gal there could be problems.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes I would do it in a bigger tank (40 +, MAYBE 29) like henningc suggested.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

It's a 55
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Flint (Oct 22, 2013)

29 is not big enough for a kisser let alone all these fish, tankman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

